# Your Favorite Bassist



## soadavid (Jan 11, 2007)

Tell me who you think is good, influenced you, and ect.

please no badmouthing of other peoples choices in bassists.


John Paul Jones
Giddy Lee
Flea
Justin Chancellor
Chris Wolstenhome
Paul Grey


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 11, 2007)

Geezer Butler (he's most of the reason I play bass, actually)
Cliff Burton (he got me going in the 'lead bass' direction that I am in and love to death)
Roger Waters
Justin Chancellor
Les Claypool
Vortex (not for his playing though, more for his singing)


----------



## Naren (Jan 11, 2007)

Cliff Burton
Dirk Lance
Flea
Jeff Walker
David Ellefson
Vinnie Hornsby
John Paul Jones
Taiji Sawada
David J. Haskins
Takeshi (of Yamaarashi)
etc.


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2007)

Me 
John Myung
Geddy Lee
Larry Graham.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 11, 2007)

In no order:

Justin Chancellor-The guy is just flat out awesome and plays the bass as an actual instrument, not just playin on the low E, playing root notes.
Flea-Awesome slap bass and is also just flat out awesome.
Fieldy- I just hella like his sound and his slap bass. He's also come up with a few nifty bass lines.
John Paul Jones- Same reason I like JC. Awesome player
Geezer Butler- Again, same reason. Plus he's written some wicked ass lyrics.
Cliff burton- Killer Metal bassiest and again same reasons for JPJ and JC. I love his solo on Orion.


----------



## jakeskylyr (Jan 11, 2007)

This first group are bassists that directly influenced the way I play and hear bass. These are bassists that I specifically learned songs by and that I wanted to emulate in some way:

Paul McCartney - The Beatles (laid the groundwork for most all of rock bass)
Chris Squire - Yes (Probably shaped my bass style more than any other player)
John Paul Jones - Led Zeppelin 
Bruce Thomas - Elvis Costello & The Attractions
John Deacon - Queen
Les Claypool - Primus
Victor Wooten - Bela Fleck & The Flecktones
Trevor Dunn - Mr. Bungle
Mike Rutherford - Genesis
Robert Trujillo - Infectious Grooves specifically (got me into slap/pop bass)

Here are some other bassists that fall in my favorite category, but not quite as influential on my playing style as the ones above:

Jaco Pastorius - Weather Report
Steve Harris - Iron Maiden
Larry Graham - Sly & The Family Stone, Graham Central Station
Monty Colvin - Galactic Cowboys
Billy Sheehan - Mr. Big, Steve Vai, etc.
Greg Lake - ELP
John Entwistle - The Who
Tony Levin - King Crimson, LTE, John Lennon, Peter Gabriel, etc.
Tony Kanal - No Doubt
Stu Hamm - Joe Satriani
Geddy Lee - Rush
Doug Pinnick - King's X
John Taylor - Duran Duran
Chris Wolstenholme - Muse

Yeah, I like a lot of bassists. You can tell I'm a bassist nearly as much as I'm a guitarist.


----------



## XEN (Jan 11, 2007)

In no particular order:
Mike Sherman (not just for his bass playing either!  )
Geddy Lee - Rush
Billy Sheehan - Talas, Mr. Big, and some other no name singer
Steve Harris - Iron Maiden
John Pattitucci - Chick Corea
Louis Johnson - The Brothers Johnson
John Myung - some prog band
Nick Beggs (bass and stick) - Kajagoogoo and Iona
Bill "the Buddah" Dickens
Les Claypool - some band that sucks  
Al Caldwell (the guy's versatility is just phenomenal) - Vanessa Williams, etc.
Garry Goodman
Yves Carbonne
Sean Malone (bass and stick) - Cynic
Tony Levin (bass and stick) - everyone and their sister
Jauqo III-X 
Mark King - Level 42
Marcus Miller
Stanley Clarke
Chuck Rainey
Victor Wooten
Stu Hamm
... that's enough for now. I started playing bass the same year I started on guitar. I will always play both, though I have put the most emphasis on guitar. That's going to change when the 10 is done, especially since Mike says it'll make me an official bass player! LOL

Edit: jakeskylyr, are we related???? lol


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 11, 2007)

After recently seeing their DVD, I might have to say Wooten and Bailey are nearing the top of my list. Other favourites include Stnley Clarke, Pastorius, Anthony Jackson, Jimmy Johnson, Jeff Berlin, Tony Levin. Adam Yauch (beastie boys) is actually a pretty great bass player IMO

oh, how could i forget sean malone and john pattitucci. Also I've recently discovered Oteil Burbridge (I think that was his name?)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 11, 2007)

Jaco (the top guy without a doubt)
Sean Malone
Michael Manring
Franck Hermanny
John Myung
Billy Sheehan
Cliff Burton
John Patitucci
Steve Bailey
Steve Digiorgio
John Alderete
Wally Voss (from Joey Tafolla and Yngwie Malmsteen's bands. RIP)
Stu Hamm
Gary Willis
Tony Levin
Bob Daisley
Rudy Sarzo
Mike Anthony
John Paul Jones
Doug Pinnick
Stanley Clarke
Geddy Lee
Mike Rutherford
Garry Goodman
Doug Keyser (Watchtower)
Lars K. Norberg (Spiral Architect)
Dave Marks (various UK bands...the guy can rip it up)
Marco Hietalla
Steve Harris


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh, and Chris Squire too.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 11, 2007)

Two of my fav guy's dukin it out

http://www.bassplayer.tv/

click the berlin/bailey debate videos


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 11, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> Two of my fav guy's dukin it out
> 
> http://www.bassplayer.tv/
> 
> click the berlin/bailey debate videos



Fascinating debate, although Jeff Berlin usually strikes me as being rather pompous and narrow-minded.


----------



## msherman (Jan 11, 2007)

This is an easy one. Francis "Rocco" Prestia of Tower Of Power
The best right hand in the buisiness! And by far the funkiest white man on the planet.


----------



## darren (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Pino Palladino yet. He's one of my favourite players, and i can guarantee that everyone has heard at least one song where his snarling, melodic fretless bass can be heard. (Paul Young's "Every Time You Go Away" and "I'm Gonna Tear Your Playhouse Down" and Don Henley's "Sunset Grill", for example.)

Mick Karn is also a great fretless player (Japan, Rain Tree Crow).

And i like Jeff Ament's playing on Pearl Jam's "Ten".

Can you tell i like fretless?


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 11, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Fascinating debate, although Jeff Berlin usually strikes me as being rather pompous and narrow-minded.



he does make some good points, but can't seem to stop being an ass whn he tries to make them


----------



## Makelele (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Martin Mendez from Opeth. He's my favorite.


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2007)

Tony Levin
Flea


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 11, 2007)

kung_fu said:


> he does make some good points, but can't seem to stop being an ass whn he tries to make them



Exactly.


----------



## Drew (Jan 11, 2007)

Sean Malone. LEss for his technique (which is great) but for his musicality. Gordian Knot's "Emergent" is some of the coolest shit I've ever heard.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 11, 2007)

Steve DiGiorgio, Sean Malone


----------



## rummy (Jan 11, 2007)

Billy Sheehan & Lee Rocker


----------



## Durero (Jan 11, 2007)

Jonas Hellborg


----------



## soadavid (Jan 11, 2007)

wow, i cant believe i forgot these two, and i started this thing....


Les Claypool 
(primus sucks)

and Steve Harris.

seeing im the only one who had Paul Grey i shall explain, im a freak and play lefty, and being he is lefty i like that. also because he is fairly good, not uberfreakinawesome!!!1! but good enough.


----------



## Aghorasilat (Jan 11, 2007)

Dominique depiazza (not sure I spelt that right), Bill THe Buddha Dickens, Alan Goldstein


----------



## Spoongirl (Jan 11, 2007)

Sean Malone, Alex Webster, Steve Digiorgio, Justin Chancellor.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 11, 2007)

Les Claypool

Bootsy Collins


----------



## Carrion (Jan 20, 2007)

Steve DiGiorgio, his stuff with Death is awesome.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 20, 2007)

I've always liked Stu Hamm but I really like John Myung a little more. Billy Sheehan is good too. Others I like~ Nathan East, P-Nut from 311, Phillip Bynoe, Tony Franklin, Geddy Lee, Verdine White, Victor Wooten, Sean Malone, Steve DiGiorgio, Roscoe Beck, Kyle Brock, Chris Maresh, Les Claypool, etc..I could keep going on....there's too many to list! I'd have to put Myung up on top of the list. He's phenomenal.


----------



## the xkill X (Jan 22, 2007)

kim ljung,jerodie white..,paz lenchantin,Justin Chancellor,danny lohner,


----------



## Wiz (Jan 22, 2007)

I read the first page and since I saw no Sean Malone in there I thought something very very wrong happened to the world as we know it. Then I saw him mentioned on page 2 and felt much better 

I'd like to mention Jeordie White (Twiggy Ramirez) as a good bassist I'm familiar with. Not the most technical player on earth, but full of charm, stage presence and good taste  Saw the guy three times live, all three with different bands (Manson, APC, NiN).


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 22, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Les Claypool



  That monstrosity he built is the SHIT!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 23, 2007)

Number one is Alain Caron. He has eight 8" fingers on each hand!

Followed by:
Victor Wooton (You MUST see him live!) 
Billy Sheehan (He does all that impossible stuff with ease)
Colonel Clay Cesspool (Any time he is accompanied by Buckethead)
Bootsy Collins (You'd be surprised at how many things he has done)


----------



## skinhead (Jan 23, 2007)

Les Claypool
Steve Harris
Billy Sheehan
Flea
Edie Walker (Razones Concientes)
Verdine White
Robert Trujillo (yeah, the monkey man)
Fieldy
Alex Webster


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 23, 2007)

You probably know what i will write...

Byron Stroud
Christian Olde Wolbers (former but always .. he has been the Bass player for FF's Best Albums...)
Cliff Burton
Robert Trujillo
Tom Araya -


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 23, 2007)

Billy Sheehan
John Myung
Cliff Burton
Flea
Les Claypool
dude from Tool (cant think of his name)
Geddy Lee (thanks Seedawakener)


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 23, 2007)

Cant thik of that many.. but geddy Lee and John myung kick ass.


----------



## Metahedron (Jan 23, 2007)

Bootzilla!!! - P Funk and James Brown(among numerous other projects)
James Jameson - uncredited bassist for approximately 80% of Motown
Stanley Clarke.
Les Claypool - Primus etc.(the "PRIMUS SUCKS" slogan has been retired)
David J (Haskins) - Bauhaus
Noel Redding - The Jimi Hendrix Experience
John Entwistle - (CANNOT STAND THE WHO, but he is a wonderous bassist)
Chas Chandler - The Animals (also the producer the the Experience's first two releases)
Peter Hook - Joy Division
Tim "Lil' Wang" Commerford - Rage Against the Machine
and numerous others I cannot properly credit.

I am a somewhat of a slap bassist, consequently much of my extended range guitar playing is funk derivative.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to be into flashy bass playing but these days I can't stand it. To me, Victor Wooten is bass playing taken to the extremes of tastelessness. It's interesting to see how a guy like Les Claypool takes a similar level of technical ability and runs in a totally different direction with it, but I can't say I've felt the urge to listen to any of his stuff in a long time.

There are plenty of bassists who find ways to define themselves as players and play with style without showboating or playing the role of surrogate guitarists. Favourites right now include Ben Shepperd from Soundgarden, the guy from Muse whose name escapes me, Nick Oliveri (Kyuss/The Dwarves/QOTSA) and Kevin Rutmanis (The Cows/Melvins/Tomahawk). As far as jazz bassists go, so many, especially upright players, are so nondescript, but guys like Charles Mingus and John Pattitucci have always played tastefully to my ear, not to mention Jaco, the Coltrane of electric bass.


----------



## Metahedron (Jan 24, 2007)

Charles Mingus is among the more extraordinary upright voices.

Tony Levin is a recent annex to my admired bassists.

Additionally, as technically inclined as Les Claypool is, I do not feel him even remotely flashy. Admittedly, he does utilize advanced, eclectic technique in order to create visceral musical communication; but rather than doing so for its own sake, perhaps like Victor Wooten(or even Jaco in my humble opinion), he imbues his work with substance. Having investigated his technique throughly, his playing is not technically advanced so much as it is the unique expression of a technician.

Of course it is all a matter of opinion, and I don't mean anyone or their rightful opinion hostility.


----------



## irg7620 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm not a bassist, but i respect those whose wield such weapons. my favorites are

alex webster - cannibal corpse, anybody who can 8 finger tap a bass is talented.

geezer butler - because he is a founding godfather of metal. 
peter steele - type o negative
tom araya - slayer

that's all i can think of, i can puke out more guitarists than bassists, but bass is equally important.


----------



## Wiz (Jan 24, 2007)

peter steel!! Thank god somebody mentioned the guy


----------



## LarksTongues (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are some great bassists that come to mind that inspire me:

Stanley Clarke (see avatar)
Tony Levin
Jaco Pastorius
Les Claypool
Sean Malone
John Patitucci
Victor Wooten

so many others as well


----------



## Enmesarra (Feb 11, 2007)

Steve DiGiorgio is my favourite for technique & playing & writing.

But my idol and most favourite player is Derek Boyer of Suffocation & (ex)Decrepit Birth, his style of holding the bass, playing it, presence and charisma on stage... wow!












And I would be grateful if someone can tell me the model of bass he plays


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 11, 2007)

headstock kinda looks like a tobias.


----------



## Enmesarra (Feb 11, 2007)

I think I just found it  Tobias Growler I guess.


----------



## Haunted Cereal (Jul 28, 2007)

david anver *cough*


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 29, 2007)

Chris Squire - If you're going to play with a pick, listen to this guy.


----------



## pillarsofdoom (Jul 29, 2007)

slash is the best bassist ever


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 29, 2007)

rofl


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 30, 2007)

Alex from CC
Les Claypool 
Bass player from breach


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Nobody digs Mike Inez???  


Martin Mendez
Justin Chancellor
Victor Wooten
Cliff Burton 
Dude from Pink Floyd (Was it Waters on bass?)
Gotta have Geezer Butler on the list, his lines and lyrics ruled!


----------



## Benzesp (Jul 30, 2007)

Paul Raven
Eddie Jackson
John Myung
Bootsy 
Lemmy Is GOD


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 30, 2007)

Aghorasilat said:


> Dominique depiazza (not sure I spelt that right), Bill THe Buddha Dickens, Alan Goldstein



I only discovered Dominique recently, but +100000 for him. His playing with the John McLaughlin Trio was just stunning.

Oh, add the guy from Sikth (whose name escapes me at the moment) to the list.


----------



## rummy (Jul 30, 2007)

Lately, I've been digging Paul Deman. I ended up getting a couple of Sade CDs where he did some excellent bass work. I like Stu Zender and Paul Turner for their work with Jamiroquai. They make "typical" sound very enjoyable.


----------



## Drew (Jul 30, 2007)

Sean Malone >*.


----------



## GiantBaba (Jul 30, 2007)

Mick Karn

Fretless bassist for Japan, Dali's Car (with Peter Murphy), Polytown (with David Torn and Terry Bozzio) as well as some excellent solo work. Great saxophonist too


----------



## 8string (Jul 30, 2007)

Jaco Pastorius
Victor Wooten
John Myung
And I can't believe noone mentioned Gary Willis, he's probably the one who's influenced me the most.
And so many more


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 30, 2007)

victor wooten and steve bailey are so cool.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 31, 2007)

Geezer.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 31, 2007)

8string said:


> Jaco Pastorius
> Victor Wooten
> John Myung
> And I can't believe noone mentioned Gary Willis, he's probably the one who's influenced me the most.
> And so many more



I mentioned Gary Willis somewhere on page 2!


----------



## mgood (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got to say Chuck Rainey
(Played on most of Steely Dan's hits as well as a gazillion old R&B tunes. When Jamerson was the Motown guy, Rainey was doing much the same thing in LA.)
I don't know that he's influenced my playing much. I _wish_ some of that would rub off on me.

A couple of others I really wish my playing showed the influence of are Tommy Shannon (played for SRV) and John Paul Jones.

Throw Billy Sheehan and Geddy Lee into the mix as well.

There are many, many others.
Gene Simmons was the guy who made me want to play bass.
(I was at a Kiss concert in '85 or so, when I said "_That_'s what I want to do.")
But it was Geddy's stuff I learned first. One of my best friends was a drummer and a big Rush fan. He just wanted someone to jam with. I think the first song I learned more than a few bars of on bass was _Tom Sawyer_.


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 5, 2007)

My faves (in no particular order):

Anthony Jackson
Tony Levin
Geddy Lee
Sting
Sean Malone
Gene Simmons
Mick Karn
Chris Squire
Steve Harris,


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 5, 2007)

Without a doubt Les Claypool, his stuff with The Fearless Flying Frog Brigade and with Colonel Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains is amazingly awesome and infectious


----------



## Ishan (Aug 5, 2007)

That's a hard one, i'd say :
Steve Digiorgio
Martin Mendez
Manring
the guy from porcupine tree 
Steve Cloutier (from Gorguts, some insane slapped chords playing here)
Trey Gunn (not a bass player but whatever...)
Billy Sheehan in Vai's band


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 5, 2007)

Ishan said:


> the guy from porcupine tree


Colin Edwin is his name.. 

Going to see them live in October!!


----------



## Ishan (Aug 7, 2007)

Lucky you, that guy kicks some serious ass!


----------



## 8string (Aug 7, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> I mentioned Gary Willis somewhere on page 2!


 
We're on page 2, so no you didn't !


----------



## dimitar12mk (Apr 20, 2008)

the one and only
JACO PASTORIUS.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 20, 2008)

Mick Karn
Mike Rutherford (great bassist, not so much anything else)
Steve Harris
Tony Levin
Bob Daisley
Nick Beggs
John Taylor (his bass lines save some of Duran Duran's most cringe-worthy moments)


----------



## ghoti (Apr 20, 2008)

Jaco...greatest electric bassist ever? Maybe.
Geddy Lee...1/3rd of my favorite band
John Paul Jones...1/4 of what almost was my favorite band
Paul McCartney...one of the pioneers of rock bass
Les Claypool...eccentric as hell, but a good player/writer
Cliff Burton...Metallica after he died started to suck 
Victor Wooten...probably the best active bassist at this time
Flea...yeah, he's derivative of Larry Graham, Stanley Clarke, etc -- but he can play and he adds a lot to his group
Chris Squire...Yes songs depend on him
Steve Bailey...yeah, he's a disciple of Jaco -- so what, he's got skills
John Myung...when I can HEAR him it's a good thing -- too bad he's in a band chock full of egomaniacs and a singer who can't...
Stanley Clarke
Larry Graham
James Jamerson
Bootsy
Sting

I would list Billy Sheehan and Lemmy, but the one has tone I really dislike, and the other has a voice like nails on the chalkboard...and tone I don't care for too much also.


----------



## TimSE (Apr 20, 2008)

Jean Baudin


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 20, 2008)

Timmy C


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 20, 2008)

John Myung
Billy Sheehan
Chris Squire
Geddy Lee
Jaco
John Paul Jones
Justin Chancellor
Tony Levin
Steve DiGiorgio
Geezer Butler
Cliff Burton
Les Claypool
Steve Harris
Roger Waters

edit: Bassist? Whoops


----------



## metalheadpunk (Apr 20, 2008)

Justin Chancellor for sure!


----------



## amonb (Apr 20, 2008)

Robert Smith/Simon Gallup (I think Smith wrote most of the bass lines)

Just cause so much of The Cure's stuff was held together by repetitive, interesting, melodic basslines, until the early nineties anyway. The basslines for songs like "Just Like Heaven" and "Fascination Street" were amazing, and a song that never seems to get mentioned, again glued together by an awesome bassline, is "Sinking" off "The Head On The Door".

In terms of technical, it would prob be Steve Digiorgio or Tony Choy.... amazing lightning stuff.

For Jazz, one of my favourite CDs ever is "Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus" so there's my answer


----------



## Drage (Apr 21, 2008)

John Myung, Alex Webster, Sean Malone


----------



## Blind Faith (Apr 21, 2008)

Im not a bassist in anyway but i still have my favourites

John Myung
Billy Sheehan
Geddy Lee
Tony Levin
Les Claypool
Victor Wooten
Justin Chancellor


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 21, 2008)

Steve DiGiorgio
Les Claypool..

And one of my all-time fav....DD Verni....I love his tone and playing alot!


----------



## kristallin (Apr 21, 2008)

amonb said:


> "Fascination Street"



That bass line slays!

Another name I think I forgot: Peter Hook with New Order. He's more of a lead bassist, but his lines and sound are so damn memorable.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 24, 2008)

Not seeing enough love for Jonas Hellborg here, shame on you all!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Apr 24, 2008)

Chris Squire...I even share his birthday!

Shi- I just realized this is the third time I've posted in this thread...John Myung and Billy Sheehan.


----------



## spinecast213 (May 2, 2008)

alex webster


----------



## bostjan (May 2, 2008)

Victor Wooten. I saw him live. I was astonished. Not only is he an amazing player, but he was doing backflips on stage while performing and didn't miss a beat.


----------



## Anthony (May 2, 2008)

None.


I usually just EQ my bassist out of the mix.


----------



## bostjan (May 2, 2008)

Anthony said:


> None.
> 
> 
> I usually just EQ my bassist out of the mix.


----------



## progmetaldan (May 3, 2008)

Some of my favourites in no particular order...

Billy Sheehan
John Myung (Dream Theater)
Lars K Norberg (Spiral Architect)
Sean Malone (Cynic/Gordian Knot)
Troy Tipton (Zero Hour)


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (May 3, 2008)

John Myung
Tetsuo Sakurai
Alex Webster
Dan Briggs
Troy Oftedal
Justin Chancellor
Paul D'Amour
Martin Mendez


----------

